# USB-Stick und USB-Maus vertragen sich nicht



## Cawi (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, aber da ich vermute, dass es was mit dem Mainboard zu tun hat, poste ich es mal hier.
Ich hab folgenden Computer:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A GAMING M7
CPU: Intel i7 6700k @ 4.7GHz, 1.325v
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz
SSD: 512GB Samsung 950 Pro
GPU: GTX 950
Maus: Microsoft Arc Touch
USB-Stick: Medion 64GB, SanDisk Ultra Flair 128GB

Sobald ich einen USB-Stick anstecke (egal, ob er verwendet wird, oder nicht), bewegt sich meine Maus nurmehr extrem ruckelnd. Ich habe 4 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Gehäuse, die über 2 USB-Header am Mainboard hängen - egal wie ich sie kombiniere, die Maus stockt immer. Genauso habe ich einen USB 3.0 HUB (aktiv mit Netzteil) und auch hier kann ich nicht USB-Stick und Maus gleichzeitig betreiben. Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn der Stick gerade am Kopieren ist und daher die Bandbreite auslastet, aber wenn allein das Einstecken schon reicht, um die Maus lahmzulegen, dann kommt mir das doch seltsam vor...
Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Metaltyp (20. Juni 2018)

Irgendwelche Zusatzsoftware von MSI installiert, die irgendwas mit USB bewirken soll?


----------



## Cawi (20. Juni 2018)

Nichts dergleichen, ebenso keine Tuning-Tools oder ähnliches.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Juni 2018)

Mal den USB-Treiber geupdated? Welches OS nutzt Du?
Gruß T.


----------



## Cawi (20. Juni 2018)

Ich hab die aktuellsten Treiber von der MSI Homepage installiert. OS ist Windows 10 Education (Lizenzschlüssel hab ich über die Uni, Clean install)


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Juni 2018)

Versuche doch mal, falls möglich, die Maus und den USB-Stick gemeinsam an einem anderen PC/Laptop zu betreiben, ob es dann da auch auftritt. Mein Verdacht wäre, das es der Maustreiber mit dem letzten WIN 10-Update sein könnte. Da MS einige, vermeintliche Sicherheitslücken in den Ports geschlossen hat.
Gruß T.


----------



## Mr-Snickers (20. Juni 2018)

Das ist einfach. USB 3.0 Chips arbeiten auf 2,4Ghz. Zu beginn der USB 3.0 Ära gab es einige Störungen, zb. Laptops wo das WLAN bei 2,4Ghz nicht funktioniert hat.
Ich bearbeite Funkstörungen und musste dies auch schon feststellen. Sobald man ein USB 3.0 Chip in Betrieb nimmt, kann man eine Aussendung bei 2,4 Ghz feststellen.
Die Intensität ist je nach Chip und Modell unterschiedlich. Im normalfall kommt es allerdings zu keinen Störungen. Entweder hats du ein Modell erwischt welches 
eine im Vergleich starke Aussendung macht, einen Empfänger der mit dem Signal übersteuert oder ähnliches ist oder beides.

Wer mir nicht glaubt einfach Google benutzen, da gibt es einiges zu.


----------



## Cawi (20. Juni 2018)

Mr-Snickers,  tatsächlich keine schlechte Antwort wie es aussieht. Ich habe gerade ein wenig herumgespielt und habe eine 4mm starke Alu-Box über den Stick gehalten, während er eingesteckt war. Das hat das Problem zwar nicht behoben aber tendenziell hat die Maus daraufhin besser funktioniert. Zudem funktioniert die Maus auch besser, wenn Stick und Empfänger räumlich voneinander entfernt sind (beides am USB-Hub angeschlossen, allerdings der Stick an einem Verlängerungskabel und weiter entfernt) und genauso funktioniert es besser, wenn die Maus näher am Empfänger betrieben wird. Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn Empfänger und Stick sehr nahe aneinander angeschlossen sind und die Maus 1m oder mehr entfernt ist. Ziehe ich den Stick ab, funktioniert die Maus auf die Entfernung normal. Stecke ich ihn wieder an, ruckelt alles. Bewege ich die Maus dann in ~20cm Entfernung zum Empfänger, funktioniert alles beinahe normal. Scheint wohl tatsächlich damit zusammenzuhängen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. Juni 2018)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer kabelgebundenen Maus?
Gruß T.


----------

